# The market says checkmate for the bulls



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

For get the smoke & mirrors go straight to the source price. One look @ price of the dow & the words checkmate for the bulls is loud & clear.

Anyone that can not clearly see that that an inportant top in the dow has been put in about a month ago should not be playing the stock market. Anyone that is so totaly blind that they have no commitment to listen to the market has no bussiness playing this game.


Price is smarter then Iam so Iam out of here for there is nothing I can say that price can not say better. Go straight to the source price & the measage is loud & clear. 


Come on guys how can the masses be so dam blind. Iam not even smart enough to spell well. intelligence has nothing to do with playing this game this is just commmon sense to be able to see this top


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

^ are you high?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

The market is


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

ha ha! touché!


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

Clearly the masses have not read enough of your forums posts. Maybe you could get them published in the NYT and WSJ?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think they would first need to translate it into English.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

And there's only one person who can do that.


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

So what exactly are you advising us to do? Sell after the sell off? That doesn't seem very smart to me.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stolen from another site:



> Market timing quotes from the gurus:
> 
> John Bogle: “After nearly 50 years in this business, I do not know of anybody who has done it successfully and consistently. I don’t even know of anybody who knows anybody who has done it successfully and consistently.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Siwash (Sep 1, 2013)

Just getting into investing… everything I read says I should buy and hold… don't worry about the headlines! Now I read several oat about selling and getting out before China and EM implode - Jesus, this is one confusing "pastime"!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We buy for dividend income, I'm not about to try and time the market. Its annoying anyone would assume everyone is in the market to "buy low, sell high", and with such a loud mouth at that.


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

Siwash said:


> Just getting into investing… everything I read says I should buy and hold… don't worry about the headlines! Now I read several oat about selling and getting out before China and EM implode - Jesus, this is one confusing "pastime"!


I don't worry about what the herd is doing and neither should you.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

lonewolf said:


> For get the smoke & mirrors go straight to the source price. One look @ price of the dow & the words checkmate for the bulls is loud & clear.
> 
> Anyone that can not clearly see that that an inportant top in the dow has been put in about a month ago should not be playing the stock market. Anyone that is so totaly blind that they have no commitment to listen to the market has no bussiness playing this game.
> 
> ...



This post is amusing at the very least, so I like it. After the chuckle I would like to ask what is it we are supposed to be seeing.

My take would be the Fed has started Tapering, emerging markets are imploding, margin is very high, sentiment is very high, insiders have been selling to name a few things but somehow I think your reasons will be much different then mine.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I wouldn't start buying when the market is making new highs after a 5 year bull run.


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

Heard you heard you. 

Question is top for how long ? 1 month? 2 month? 5 years ? 10 years? And is the market top the same as my carefully selected basket of stocks?


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

namelessone said:


> And is the market top the same as my carefully selected basket of stocks?


If a rising tide lifts all ships, the reverse is probably true as well...


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

If the Fed is serious to reduce the QE to zero and let the free market to find its way then we could see the Dow down to 6000 points and a number of bank failures.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

dogcom said:


> If the Fed is serious to reduce the QE to zero and let the free market to find its way then we could see the Dow down to 6000 points and a number of bank failures.


Eager to see how your investment plan works out. See you on the other side.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

Someone could write a good book out of this... or at least a title  "Dow 6000 and a number of bank failures" is a little long though. It needs to be more catchy.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

^

"Drop your (with)draw(al)s"?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I don't understand how "ignore the herd" would work in practice.

If the herd is selling...........the price goes down.

If the herd is buying.............the price goes up.

So if you are buying as the herd is selling...........your stocks are destined to go down.

If your "lower price" shares start to go up...........it is because the herd is buying again.

The herd dictates the price. Ignore the herd.............and get trampled.

Better to buy when prices are rising (the herd is buying) and sell when prices are falling (the herd is selling).

Just don't try to pick the absolute tops and bottoms, which is impossible.

Stay in the middle of the herd somewhere.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

sags said:


> Better to buy when prices are rising (the herd is buying) and sell when prices are falling (the herd is selling).


So do you trade every day? If not, how much does it take for prices to be rising or falling?


----------



## alex52 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sell high and buy low and don't panic and only invest in the US market.
Those are my simple rules.

I have been buying more biotech stocks in the last few days, which is the area of my speciality.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

alex52 said:


> Sell high and buy low and don't panic and only invest in the US market.
> Those are my simple rules.
> 
> I have been buying more biotech stocks in the last few days, which is the area of my speciality.


Buy low sell high is a goal, not an investment strategy.

Focusing on a stock market (US) and industry (biotech) that you know well usually works positively. Invest in what you know.


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

lightcycle said:


> If a rising tide lifts all ships, the reverse is probably true as well...


My ship is no ordinary ship. It's equipped with anti gravity engine. It floats into space. The longer the time period, the further distance is between my ship and the ocean until it's decommissioned.. But the force from the ocean is so powerful, not matter how far my ship gets away from the ocean, it still dances up and down with the tides.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Where is our host lonewolf he needs to explain what it is that is so obvious to the blind idiots on this forum. Could it be the jaws of death or the 120 year cycle or whatever. Or it could be that all fiat currencies must end in failure much to the surprise of the forum who think the US paper dollar is invincible. Anyway lonewolf I push you in good fun but do tell us since you teased and pushed us all here.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

sags said:


> I don't understand how "ignore the herd" would work in practice.
> 
> If the herd is selling...........the price goes down.
> 
> ...


Although I agree with your statement theoretically, in order for someone to buy there needs to be a seller and vice versa. The herd is constantly buying and selling.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

I also don't understand these people saying they want the markets and gold to keep dropping so they can buy. Well the problem is why do you buy if all it brings is more losses? It's like Japan in last few decades. Yup it kept dropping but all the retirees have never made their investment back. So I don't believe those teaching to pray for constant downtrends.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Today market checkmate for OP


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

MoreMiles said:


> I also don't understand these people saying they want the markets and gold to keep dropping so they can buy. Well the problem is why do you buy if all it brings is more losses? It's like Japan in last few decades. Yup it kept dropping but all the retirees have never made their investment back. So I don't believe those teaching to pray for constant downtrends.


Trust me, when you figure it out you'll start buying too  Hopefully the inevitable crash arrives before then... if not that's fine too.



gibor said:


> Today market checkmate for OP


If a 2% drop means the market is going to crash, I guess this means it will double? It's all so confusing! What is a poor little helpless investor to do?


----------

